# Where to purchase backlapping compound?



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

Hi, I see some on amazon for 20+10 shipping for 5lb 120 grit Pinhigh Reel Sharpening Compound (sold by Jesco products). Is this the recommended route?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

ZachUA said:


> Hi, I see some on amazon for 20+10 shipping for 5lb 120 grit Pinhigh Reel Sharpening Compound (sold by Jesco products). Is this the recommended route?


Here is a kit that includes 1lb 80 grit Pinhigh, 1lb 120 grit Pinhigh, and a long handled application brush. 1lb containers will last a homeowner a long time.


----------



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

Awesome thanks! The 120 will be good for keeping the reel sharp enough to cut paper? I also wasn't sure if I needed 120 or 180.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

ZachUA said:


> Awesome thanks! The 120 will be good for keeping the reel sharp enough to cut paper? I also wasn't sure if I needed 120 or 180.


I used 120 for my Trucut from Jesco out of OKC. I am going to use 220 for my Baroness. @Mightyquinn is using 400 grit clover compound.

Less is more when removing steel from your reel. :thumbup:


----------



## xraydesigns (Apr 8, 2018)

Going to be backlapping for the first time. On a gm1600 do I run the drill on reverse when backlapping?
How many times (average) will I be able to backlap a gm1600 with 5lbs of backlapping compound?


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

xraydesigns said:


> Going to be backlapping for the first time. On a gm1600 do I run the drill on reverse when backlapping?
> How many times (average) will I be able to backlap a gm1600 with 5lbs of backlapping compound?


Probably a few thousand times or more. Unless you are crazy liberal with it, I bet you will replace multiple reels before going through 5lb of lapping compound.


----------



## xraydesigns (Apr 8, 2018)

@adgattoni thank you.


----------



## Jordan90 (Apr 7, 2019)

I bought some on eBay for pretty cheap.


----------



## magoodall65 (Jul 19, 2018)

+1 for ebay


----------



## xraydesigns (Apr 8, 2018)

@Jordan90 send me a link.


----------



## Jordan90 (Apr 7, 2019)

xraydesigns said:


> @Jordan90 send me a link.
> [/[email protected][/men[mention]jordan[/m[mention]jordan[/ment[mention]jordan
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F111096472175
> ...


----------



## Mrsamman (Jun 12, 2018)

I think Pro Turf sells a 25# put for $60 or so. Would we be better off buying that and splitting it with some people on here?

Scott


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

2 weeks into reel mowing and I already hit the tiniest of rocks that did just enough to cause one of the blades on the reel to make a clicking sound every time it goes across the bed knife. 🤬

As far as back lapping, I assume the goal is to remove the least amount of metal from the reel in order to prolong the life of the reel. Is 80 a good place to start or should I go with 120?
@Ware, is the Pinhigh the compound you use? Looks like it's the exact same one that @TulsaFan mentions in his post.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

JayGo said:


> 2 weeks into reel mowing and I already hit the tiniest of rocks that did just enough to cause one of the blades on the reel to make a clicking sound every time it goes across the bed knife. 🤬
> 
> As far as back lapping, I assume the goal is to remove the least amount of metal from the reel in order to prolong the life of the reel. Is 80 a good place to start or should I go with 120?
> @Ware, is the Pinhigh the compound you use? Looks like it's the exact same one that @TulsaFan mentions in his post.


Find that high spot on the reel and correct it either by file or hammer. Then backlap. Give the bed knife a gander as well.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

@MasterMech, it's such a small little part of one of the blades that makes the clicking sound...probably an 8th of an inch wide, so think the file is probably the solution. Thanks for the suggestion. My next mow is tomorrow, so I'll see about knocking out that little bit. Bed knife seemed fine, but I'll look everything over again.
I went ahead and ordered some back lapping compound but wont arrive until Friday.


----------

